# I FAILED in Life



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

27 years old working full time at a job that only requires a high school diploma. Is this all I have in me? Is this the best I can do? WOW, big accomplishment this is. I have no goals, lack of motivation, never knew what I wanted to study and still don't. I'm not that smart, I wasn't raised by a family who saw education as a priority, while others like an ex friend I have, his parents motivated him, made sure he kept up his grades, made sure he went to college, now he has a master's degree and what about me? I'm nothing. I'm equivalent to a garbage man= no college degree, I'm so depressed, the reminder of how little I accomplished in life makes me feel like wanting to die, I want to cry, it lowers my self esteem so much. I FAILED in life. My life is over (I'm not suicidal). I hope I get it rid in my next life if I am given the chance of being reincarnated.


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

Im 19, dont drive, never had a job, and have no motivation, im only playing computer games at home(parents home),gaining weight, and not going out(getting worse), but my only goal is to lose weight, thats the only thing im motivated to do right now, and its not easy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always gotten.

If you want things to change, you have to change them...


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

You haven't failed in life. You're just stuck. The only way I accomplish things is by giving myself small goals. I make a list everyday and I try to do as many as I can. The rest can wait for the next day.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

This is the problem with society. People without education are seen as "failures". Only 23% of the population has a bachelors degree. 

You are not a failure. You just dont have any opportunity to do anything, its not your fault. Opportunity comes with a degree, and the school system isnt exactly good. The education system is a failure, not you. A degree only really means that you went to this place for a long time to learn a bunch of **** that you will never need to know again.

You are no different than your friend, except for the special piece of paper he has.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I feel this way sometimes. While heading to apply to my new college, I felt like I didn't deserve to be there.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

King Moonracer said:


> This is the problem with society. People without education are seen as "failures". Only 23% of the population has a bachelors degree.
> 
> You are not a failure. You just dont have any opportunity to do anything, its not your fault. Opportunity comes with a degree, and the school system isnt exactly good. The education system is a failure, not you. A degree only really means that you went to this place for a long time to learn a bunch of **** that you will never need to know again.
> 
> You are no different than your friend, except for the special piece of paper he has.


and the knowledge and skills, he is above me, we are not friends anymore, his friends after college probably changed too, he gained friends in college and lost friends who were not in college, his friends are in his level, I'm below him


----------



## Darko (Jul 29, 2010)

First of all, I understand how much it sucks to be doing menial work when you know you have the potential to do something so much more meaningful. I am struggling to get into mental health to do counseling, but am stuck working in retail, among other low wage crap jobs. Worst economy ever. And I all but have 2 bachelors degrees (English & Psych). It is hard for most everyone. I know people who do not have a college education, but have tons of money because they are great at BS-ing their way through life. We are different people from them and most of the time that is a good thing because from what I've seen, people like that are driven by money. If you feel inferior because you do not have a college degree you can compensate for these feelings by going to your public library and reading books-read classic literature, biographies, essays, philosophy, anything that will give you knowledge. These will teach you about human nature and provide you with different perspectives and help guide your course through life. 

Typically, western culture is so hell-bent on pushing square pegs through round holes. Not everyone needs or should go to college. Why should you get into debt if you don't want to go to college in the first place? Especially since there is no guarantee you will attain employment after graduation. We need just as many carpenters, plumbers, electricians, etc. 

About your friend: friends grow apart all the time; it is a sad fact of life. It happened to me, my sister, and will continue to happen. Unless your friend specifically told you he didn't want to hang out with you because he has college and you don't, I don't think it is helpful for you to think he lost respect for you. And if he did, is that someone who was really your friend to begin with? It will be painful to admit that, but the truth is everything and why would you want to continue to believe a lie?

The way you are thinking about yourself and comparing your lack of success to others it is no wonder you are depressed. But goals are an important thing to have. So is meaning. You have to figure out for yourself what it is that makes you want to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> and the knowledge and skills, he is above me, we are not friends anymore, his friends after college probably changed too, he gained friends in college and lost friends who were not in college, his friends are in his level, I'm below him


You have to become aware of what a level is. When you say he is a higher level than you,what do you mean? This is how the school system brain washes people. You are on the same level as he is, because there is no level. People who go to school for a while end up thinking that they are Gods gift to the human race, when they are nothing more than anyone else.

You are probably just as smart as he is. There is a difference between how smart you are and how much stuff you know. School focuses on the amount of stuff you know and memorize, it has nothing to do with being smart.

Many artists are just as smart as any doctor. Explanation is just a way of making the stuff you already know subconsciously into logic. For instance a math problem will have you calculate the speed of a ball moving over a certain distance. But you already know how fast that ball is moving and how quick it gets there, and how gravity affects the ball. Math is just a way of explaining that.

The field of psychology is completely based on theory. nobody really knows why people act the way they do, they can just attribute the behavior to something else in their life, not their brain.

Im a psychology major, and i know that i will never know how the brain works.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

One day you'll realise that a college degree is not the be all and end all it's supposed to be. We always tend to over-rate what we don't have. Envy is the over-estimation of someone else's talent and/or situation.
One day you'll also realise that 27 is very young. At least you've got a job. Maybe you are being too status conscious now. My brother never went to Uni but he's a retired businessman now..stopped working at 58..and can devote time to his passion ..horses..full-time. Would he be envious of me having a college degree? probably not.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

king moonracer
pretty wise post for a 19 year old!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Why don't you go to school?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm envious. I'm pushing 29 and haven't had a full-time job in 5+ years.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm going to take 2 courses starting in June. I don't know what I want to study so I'm going to take BS courses. I already have college credits. Social Problems and Human Development is what I will be taking. I don't know how I am going to do it. This job is wasting my time, but I need a full time job. I don't know how I am even going to be able to study. I am not even able to read a book because it's hard to concentrate after waking up at 5am just to be there at 7am and coming back home at 5pm and only have a few hours to do stuff but I am too tired so I just go to sleep around 8pm. THIS JOB IS WASTING MY TIME.


----------



## Pharoah (Jul 26, 2011)

Why dont u be a counselor. They are in demand.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always gotten.
> 
> If you want things to change, you have to change them...


Boom


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

King Moonracer said:


> This is the problem with society. People without education are seen as "failures". Only 23% of the population has a bachelors degree.
> 
> You are not a failure. You just dont have any opportunity to do anything, its not your fault. Opportunity comes with a degree, and the school system isnt exactly good. The education system is a failure, not you. A degree only really means that you went to this place for a long time to learn a bunch of **** that you will never need to know again.
> 
> You are no different than your friend, except for the special piece of paper he has.


This. :clap
You're not a failure just because you didn't go to college. Not everyone does, and there's nothing wrong with that! It isn't for everybody. Honestly it gets pretty damn annoying at times, I'll be the first to admit that.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

JennaMarie said:


> This. :clap
> You're not a failure just because you didn't go to college. Not everyone does, and there's nothing wrong with that! It isn't for everybody. Honestly it gets pretty damn annoying at times, I'll be the first to admit that.


I agree. College plays a gigantic role in all of the anxiety that i have. Im sure there is something else out there which is alot of fun doing that i could learn, and get a job from that.

Like right now im a psych major. Once i get my stupid degree, i plan to go to a trade school to learn how to do an actual skill.

I mean if the world ends tommorow, that degree doesnt matter. The people who are all hyped up on "education" are gonna be begging the highschool dropouts to fix their cars and protect them.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

I think you're making a good choice in taking a couple of classes during the summer. It sounds like it will be difficult juggling work and school, but it might make you feel better about yourself. However, don't feel that your education defines you. It might for some people, but in the grand scheme of things you can be a very successful individual with a high school diploma.

If you're stressed about work and school, can you see about cutting back on your hours? It's probably not an option if you're supporting yourself, but it's just a thought I had.

Keep us posted on how you're doing.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

You are only 27. When I went to college there were people of all ages there. It is definitely not too late to go. I think that's great that you have decided to take some courses.

Also you shouldn't judge people or yourself by whether or not they have a degree.

In this bad economy you are lucky to have any job.

Instead of a traditional 4 year college you may want to think of a career college that will really prepare you for a career. A lot of time 4 year colleges don't do that.


----------



## ebonyeyes (Oct 1, 2013)

*I failed in life*

I finished high school 9 years ago. By now everyone has established careers and everything else and I have nothing....


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

Don't say that you are not studying because of your parents, you can study at your own by doing a job . 

Do a job and enhance your skills with experience and make a money than again apply for a graduation or masters . 

Don't think about past negativity always think positive , you have an ability to do anything because you have mind, hands, eyes, heart and everything , do it at your own 

You will be a successful person in future i know


----------

